# your eye colour



## Mortimer (Jun 6, 2014)

mine blackish brown






you can post a picture or not how you like.


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 8, 2014)

Why do you wanna know?

You a _cop_???


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Howey (Jun 8, 2014)

Lol [MENTION=30742]SunniMan[/MENTION] with blue eyes.


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 9, 2014)

Howey said:


> Lol [MENTION=30742]SunniMan[/MENTION] with blue eyes.



why? there are blue eyed white muslims, no? maybe he isnt a arab


----------



## Pogo (Jun 9, 2014)

_Amber_ eyes??  

My eyes are chartreuse, lavendar and saffron.  One each.


----------



## NLT (Jun 9, 2014)

Disclaimer, not my real eye.


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> _Amber_ eyes??
> 
> My eyes are chartreuse, lavendar and saffron. One each.



Awesome. Knew we had something in common. 

Mine are _shartreuse_.

We just spell it differently 'cause I'm from a diff'rent hood is all.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 9, 2014)

Hazel.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 9, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua-MWLJvGvM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua-MWLJvGvM[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

As close as I could get it....


----------



## Grandma (Jun 9, 2014)

It depends on my mood. If I'm happy, they're black, if I'm pissed off they're a (reddish) light brown. Usually they're somewhere in between.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 10, 2014)

grandma said:


> it depends on my mood. If i'm happy, they're black, if i'm pissed off they're a (reddish) light brown. Usually they're somewhere in between.



hey grandma... What big eyes ya got.

Grandma!


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 29, 2014)

made a video


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 29, 2014)

Green


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 29, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Green



  Love green eyes on a women.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 14, 2014)

They are bluish-gray-green.  I used to think they'd be called hazel, but hazel is supposed to have brown in it, and there is no brown. They are a bit chameleon: when I wear green, they look green, when I wear blue, they look blue, and the rest of the time they look blue-gray-green, essentially.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

Blue like the ocean.  Blue like a bright sky.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 14, 2014)

Love blue eyes.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 15, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> They are bluish-gray-green.  I used to think they'd be called hazel, but hazel is supposed to have brown in it, and there is no brown. They are a bit chameleon: when I wear green, they look green, when I wear blue, they look blue, and the rest of the time they look blue-gray-green, essentially.



When I'm mad - my eyes are deep green.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> As close as I could get it....



Looks like my picture disappeared....

My eyes are brown.....


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua-MWLJvGvM


----------



## RosieS (Jul 15, 2014)

My eyes are mahogany and almond shaped, my skin tone is nougat (look it up) and my hair is dark caramel with russet highlights.

I can pass for practically any ethnicity except Scandahoovian.

Regards from Rosir


----------



## boedicca (Jul 15, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> They are bluish-gray-green.  I used to think they'd be called hazel, but hazel is supposed to have brown in it, and there is no brown. They are a bit chameleon: when I wear green, they look green, when I wear blue, they look blue, and the rest of the time they look blue-gray-green, essentially.




Ditto, moi aussi.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 15, 2014)

RosieS said:


> My eyes are mahogany and almond shaped, my skin tone is nougat (look it up) and my hair is dark caramel with russet highlights.
> 
> I can pass for practically any ethnicity except Scandahoovian.
> 
> Regards from Rosir




You pass for a candy bar.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

RosieS said:


> My eyes are mahogany and almond shaped, my skin tone is nougat (look it up) and my hair is dark caramel with russet highlights.
> 
> I can pass for practically any ethnicity except Scandahoovian.
> 
> Regards from Rosir



Sounds like a nice color combination....


----------



## RosieS (Jul 15, 2014)

boedicca said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > My eyes are mahogany and almond shaped, my skin tone is nougat (look it up) and my hair is dark caramel with russet highlights.
> ...



Must be why I was never seduced by a diabetic. Figures.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

boedicca said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > My eyes are mahogany and almond shaped, my skin tone is nougat (look it up) and my hair is dark caramel with russet highlights.
> ...





Yep, that's nougat in the middle of some.....


----------



## RosieS (Jul 15, 2014)

Ah, damn. My Hubs said I sure ain't a Snicker's Bar because I ain't got nuts.

Regards from  Rosie


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 15, 2014)

The word 'color' has a 'u'?

Ahhh...France.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

RosieS said:


> Ah, damn. My Hubs said I sure ain't a Snicker's Bar because I ain't got nuts.
> 
> Regards from  Rosie


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 25, 2014)

Brown.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 25, 2014)

Black and evil like the anti-Christ himself. Eye doctor gets spooked.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 25, 2014)

Closest image of my eye color I found.
Blue-Green-Gray-a little orange around the pupil.  Changes with clothes and lighting and feeling.


----------



## LiberalMedia (Jul 29, 2014)

Shamefully, my eyes are blue.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > As close as I could get it....
> ...




Damn, that eye just won't stay put.....this is my last attempt....pffft.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 29, 2014)

im said to have crazy eyes, but its not the eyes, it's my brain.

my eyes are not good at hiding it.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 29, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


>




Oooh, nice color.....


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

Blue.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 30, 2014)

LOL! Easy, now!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2014)

Hazel. This is the closest to mine I can find:


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 30, 2014)

> your eye colour



Bloodshot.


----------



## Wake (Jul 30, 2014)

Hazel, but with specks of olive green and orange.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hazel. A lot like this.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Closest image of my eye color I found.
> Blue-Green-Gray-a little orange around the pupil.  Changes with clothes and lighting and feeling.



I tell people I have "chameleon colored eyes".  Mine also change color based upon the colors I am wearing and the colors around me.  Various shades of blue, green and grey.

About 7 years ago I was talking to this lady at work and she commented on my eye color, that she had only ever seen that shade of grey in her fathers eyes and only when he was wearing a black shirt (I was wearing a black shirt).  She asked me if I wore colored contacts.  I don't and I told her no.  A few days later, I was meeting with her and she just about freaked out.  "Your eyes are green today, they're green", she said, "You are the only person I've ever met that had eyes that change color, aside from my dad".  She told me how her father's eyes changed color from green to grey to blue based upon the surrounding colors, just as mine do.  She told me how she wished her eyes did the same, but they were 'stuck on blue', as she put it.

I don't get the Paul Newman kinda blue in my eyes and the green isn't vibrant, but my eyes do change color.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jul 30, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> They are bluish-gray-green.  I used to think they'd be called hazel, but hazel is supposed to have brown in it, and there is no brown. They are a bit chameleon: when I wear green, they look green, when I wear blue, they look blue, and the rest of the time they look blue-gray-green, essentially.



I'm unable to articulate why, exactly, but that description fits your handle, 'Esmeralda', like a tailored glove.
I like it!  ​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jul 30, 2014)

AVG-BROWN for me, Boo has one brown eye and one that's blue, Kea's are both a golden brown.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 30, 2014)

I've lived in a few different states.  Every time you get a new drivers license in a new state, the DMV person asks your height, weigh, hair color and eye color.  I always say, 'What color are my eyes today?"
My current drivers license says my eyes are green.  That's what color they were that day, that moment.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 30, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> > Closest image of my eye color I found.
> ...




So what color do you put in your driver's license?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 30, 2014)

How did you know I was going to ask that question?  Do you also have ESP?

I hadn't read that far down in the thread.....


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 30, 2014)

Mrs. H.'s eyes are of different color. One green and one brown.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 30, 2014)

My driver's license lists my eye color as "bloodshot". 

I've escaped a lot of tickets.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 30, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> AVG-BROWN for me, Boo has one brown eye and one that's blue, Kea's are both a golden brown.



I'm assuming that you're talking about your pet?  I actually knew a little girl (my friend's daughter) who had one blue eye and one green eye.  That is quite unusual in people.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-BROWN for me, Boo has one brown eye and one that's blue, Kea's are both a golden brown.
> ...




We had a Siberian Husky (Czar) that had one blue eye and one brown one.  The other one (Argus) had blue eyes.  Czar was black with white, while Argus was gray and white....both beautiful dogs.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



I love husky dogs.  A neighbor of mine had one, and it had blue eyes.  I've heard that blue eyes in dogs means that they're more prone to blindness?  I don't know if it's true or not though.


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

Where is 'Pink'?

.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Well, it might be true, our Argus ended up getting run over by a car when he escaped out of their kennel.  We were living in Alabama at the time.  We then moved to New Hampshire and took Czar with us....but he had a wandering heart and kept running away.  We kept finding him, but one day he ran off and we were never able to find him.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that.    That is the heartbreaking part about having pets.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I know.  We've had many dogs, the male dogs always seem to be harder to constrain...the females were always more loyal except for our last dog, which was an Akita female (Sushi), beautiful, that we had for many years, but one day she disappeared from our fenced yard, so we don't know if she was able to sneak out, or was let out...anyway, we never did find her.  We decided we would stick with cats from then on.

Our other female dog was a white Chow (Tasha), and we had her from a puppy till she was 16, and died of old age.  She didn't even have to be fenced or tied, she was always close to home, and if we saw her wandering off, all we had to do was call her name, and she would hang her head and come back.


This is Sushi:


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2014)

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Aww, she is adorable!    You know that they have microchips that you can have imbedded under your dog's skin, and it's kind of like Lojack for dogs!


----------



## Diana1180 (Jul 31, 2014)

Blue and green with specks of brown.

Also depends on what I am wearing as to which color stands out more.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Mertex said:


> How did you know I was going to ask that question?  Do you also have ESP?
> 
> I hadn't read that far down in the thread.....



I knew somebody would ask the question.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Mrs. H.'s eyes are of different color. One green and one brown.



When I was in the service, there was a guy in our company that had one green eye and one blue eye.  But the real surprise was that he was black, granted, he was a light skinned black man.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 2, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > They are bluish-gray-green.  I used to think they'd be called hazel, but hazel is supposed to have brown in it, and there is no brown. They are a bit chameleon: when I wear green, they look green, when I wear blue, they look blue, and the rest of the time they look blue-gray-green, essentially.
> ...



I just saw this. Thank you.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Aug 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-BROWN for me, Boo has one brown eye and one that's blue, Kea's are both a golden brown.
> ...



Indeed.  Boo is the brown dog in our Avatar.  Kea is the white one.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Aug 2, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Where is 'Pink'?
> 
> .



The internet, Brother!


----------

